
EME and DRM: What does it mean for end-users - remx
https://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-security-disclosure/2017Mar/0000.html
======
ivyb
I can't stop feeling bad about this turn of events. Even Tim-Berners Lee
trying to explain that it's the logically correct thing to do didn't help me.

